# I have an old 3x3 and i wanna sticker mod it.



## Luka (Dec 4, 2017)

I have an old 3x3 and i want to sticker mod it, but i dont have any ideas on what the stickers should be


----------



## maxcuber322 (Dec 4, 2017)

If you want ideas, you should check out @AdamRubiksCubed's youtube channel (TheRubiksCubed). He does a lot of sticker mods and they're really cool.


----------



## Luka (Dec 4, 2017)

maxcuber322 said:


> If you want ideas, you should check out @AdamRubiksCubed's youtube channel (TheRubiksCubed). He does a lot of sticker mods and they're really cool.


Ok, thanks for a fast reply


----------



## Sue Doenim (Dec 4, 2017)

I'd also check out http://oliverstickers.com


----------

